# Ship Query



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Last March I photographed the vessel Cleanhull Tres at Algeciras. Thus far I have been unable to ascertain IMO,GRT,year of Build and any former names. She does look like a former trawler.
Can anyone assist?

Jim


----------



## tzinieres (Oct 11, 2009)

It looks like an ex Dutch Beam trawler.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jim all i can add shes a hull cleaning vessel


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
I e-mailed the company, but they said that they could not give out such information, no idea why.
Cheers.


----------

